# Ex Clomid Chicks Chatter ~ part 15



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

happy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No problem Flowerpot just glad I found you ..how is everyone its been sooooooooooo quiet on here ? Have you all gone on your summer holidays ? Do you have any ideas on what I can do for a first birthday party that will be attended by children ranging from 10 months to 12 yrs of age there will be my neighbours baby at 10 months then Harry at a yr then an 18 month old then a nearly 5 yr old and a 6yr old and 2 ten yr olds, 1 12 yr old so a right old mixture ..oh and my goddaughter at 17 who will be helping me out along with some other friends.. thought I would do pass the parcel with a select present for each one under the appropriate wrapper!  but what else ? I have never done a kids party in my life .. and want to keep it simple because of his age but also want the kids to have fun .. any ideas welcomed 

Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun sorry only just seen this hope you got sorted xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun they had a FAB time ...it is sooooooooooooo very quiet on here hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

wouldloveababycat...hi hun i see lm is over one now..omg time has gone quick..do you remember me? i was on letrozole with you..well im still ttc im haveing ivf now at st barts..just waiting for af...are you thinking of haveing another shot at it?xx


----------

